# Ist OGV "dasselbe" wie OGG?



## Gast170816 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab was mit dem Videotag gemacht... in anderen Tutorials verwenden die dann immer OGG, aber OGG ist doch ein Audiocontainer?! 
Nachfolgend mein Code...ich wollte fragen, ob das so passt?

Kann man eine OGV-Datei nehmen (Xmedia macht aus Video ja nur das und nicht OGG) und hinten als "type" OGG stehen lassen?
Oder muss man eine OGV erstellen und sie dann manuell in OGG umbenennen?

Und zu guter Letzt...reichen diese zwei Dateien für alle Browser? Es gibt ja noch WEBM...aber reichen die zwei hier bereits?


```
<video controls poster="http://www.webseite.de/introvideo.jpg">
  <source src="http://www.webseite.de/introvideo.mp4" type="video/mp4">
<source src="http://www.webseite.de/introvideo.ogv" type="video/ogg">
  Ihr Browser unterstützt das Video-Tag nicht.
</video>
```


----------



## Gast170816 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ergänzung: Wenn man auf "online-convert.com" "nach OGG konvertieren" wählt, bekommt man am Ende auch eine OGV... sollte das also identisch sein?!


----------



## BoR (10. Dezember 2013)

OGG ist ein Container-Dateiformat. Es kann verschiedene Dateien (.ogv, .oga, .ogx, .ogg) enthalten. Der MIME-Type dient letztendlich der interpretierenden Software - um was für ein Dateiformat es sich handelt. In diesem Fall ein Video im OGG Dateiformat. Von daher ist so alles in Ordnung. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, bist du mit diesen beiden Formaten auf der sicheren Seite und für alle gängigen Browser gerüstet. 

Gruß Lars

Edit: Die Reihenfolge würde ich immer so wählen. Erst mp4, dann ogg. Da Chrome z.B. beide unterstützt, greift der Browser zuerst auf die mp4-Datei zu und somit auf die bessere Qualität.


----------



## Gast170816 (10. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Mich hat irriertiert, dass die Datei anders heißt, als im Mime-Type steht... Ok, also IN der OGG darf dann also auch eine OGV drin sein?!


----------



## BoR (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, der OGG-Container kann Videodateien, Audiodateien oder auch Textdateien enthalten. So wie du es oben in dem kleinen Beispiel geschrieben hast, ist alles richtig.
Würdest du z.B. eine Audiodatei einbinden im OGG-Format, könnte die Datei Musik.oga heißen und der MIME-Type audio/ogg.


----------

